# blank screen on tty's [SOLVED]

## z3rgl1ng_z

Hello,

After my system loads into KDE i can not use ctrl + alt + F1 to F6, only KDE works, on tty7

I get a blank screen with No Signal from my monitor.

I found this issue after i upgraded to kde 4.1, this problem did not go away after i removed this kde version.

Hopefully some one had this problem and could help me...

Some info:

```
ps axf | grep tty

 3308 tty7     Ss+    2:44  \_ /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-rRT4GJ

 3394 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

 3395 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 3397 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 3398 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 3399 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 3400 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

```

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 180.29

      Latest version installed: 180.29
```

```
*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 135-r4

      Latest version installed: 135-r4
```

Thanks,Last edited by z3rgl1ng_z on Wed Mar 11, 2009 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

Since no one had this problem... do you guys think i should report this as a bug ?

----------

## eccerr0r

This is probably a video driver bug and not particular to KDE. Which video driver?

Not very much luck getting stuff like this fixed...  When you exit out of X11, does it restore text mode properly?

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

Yes, if i exit X11 the text is restored, if i start X11 the screen for tty's is blank again.

I really don't wanna reinstall gentoo due to this, now i'm back to kde4.2.1 and some times i really need to switch to a tty, when something with the desktop gows rong.

What packages are responsible for the text mode rendering ?

----------

## nordic bro

this may not be anything other than a clue for you, maybe not even that, but from what you describe I saw the same thing when I was using slim (x login mgr) and xfce.  

what was happening was that slim was not getting backgrounded (or detached) after login so essentially xfce was running in a slim 'session' more or less; the by-product of this was that no addt'l ttys were being started which means ctl-alt-Fn (iirc) was either nothing but a blinking cursor or just all black.

this was a long time ago, I haven't used either in ages, don't really remember any other specifics except that it turned out to be my fault (I was having an unrelated problem with slim/xfce so was trying different things and the way I ended up running slim or editing inittab or editing startDM.sh was 'stopping' login proc to just slim+xfce and didn't complete until exiting xfce).

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

In my case i can login to the blank screen and type anything... i runned: /etc/init.d/xdm stop

In a few sec the text apeared on all tty's and kde stoped.

I wasted more then one day trying to fix this with no luck...

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

Finaly, i managed to fix this, i remembered that i ran

```
emerge -ve system
```

With: 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="none"
```

In make.conf, i added nvidia, nv and vesa and now i can see the texts in all tty's.

This was a stupid mistake... Thank you all for replyes.

----------

